# What do I do with Bamboo Shoots?



## GB (Feb 1, 2010)

A new Asian market opened up near my office so I spend my lunch hour, which turned into my lunch 2 hours, there today. There were so many interesting things that I could spend a year just learning what everything is.

I love bamboo shoots when I go our for Chinese food, but I have never seem what they actually look like in the wild. Well this market had them so I bought one. The problem is I do not know how to prepare it or what to do with it as it looks absolutely nothing like what I am used to. Anyone here know anything about bamboo shoots? Here is a picture of the one I bought.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 1, 2010)

You could errmm.. well.. hmmm.. you could ahhh.. let us know what you come up with.  Yeah, that!


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL thanks Frank. That is about where I am at 

I am thinking I will peel the skin and slice it into thin strips or julienne it and stir fry it along with some other meat and veggies unless anyone has any other ideas.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 1, 2010)

I admit, now I am curious.  I did a google search for "How to cook bamboo shoots" and came across this.  Might give ya a head start.


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Frank. That is very helpful! One thing I learned is that I probably should not have bought it right now as it is a spring veggie. Based on the description of how to pick them though, I may be OK as mine is heavy and firm and looks like what I think a good one should look like.

I think I will boil it like the instructions say and then go from there.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 1, 2010)

Hopefully it isn't too expensive of an experiment.  If it doesn't work out you can always consider it an experience.  Just think, sitting around with friends, describing the bitter fight with the bamboo shoot.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to eat at a Chinese restaurant that made a great Bamboo shoot and shitake mushroom dish.  The bamboo shoots were cut in a chunk ( maybe 3/4 inch cubes).  It was a stirfry with a brown sauce.  Thats the best I can do.  The sauce also had a " tang" to it, so probably had some kind of vinegar in it.


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2010)

At $2.27 it is an experiment that I can afford to have fail 

Larry, that is quite helpful actually. That gives me some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 2, 2010)

hmm to prepare bamboo shoots. don't peel it yet. Just cut off the pointy end and boil in water. After it has cooled, peel the skin off when it is fairly warm to touch.  Now do whatever you want with it. like stirfry with pork , carrots, tofu and shitake mushrooms. or cook it with ginger, whole chicken, and radish to make Chinese style soup.


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks master. How long does it usually take to boil it? Also, how long can it last before cooking? I am going on vacation next week. Do I need to use it before that?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't really know how long to boil it. I asked my mom and she said until you can poke a chopstick through it. Usually my family finishes the whole bamboo in one day so we never actually had leftover bamboo. 

I found some videos that might help, though differs from what my mom says. -_- 
I'd Rather Be...In Japan:Bamboo. Dig it. Boil It. Cook it with Wild Veggies...


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks master! That is really good info. The videos were very helpful.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like a loaf of Italian bread with mozzarella cheese down the middle...


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL I guess it does from that picture. I should have put something else in the picture to show the scale. It is about 4 inches long and about 2 wide.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 2, 2010)

Yer not feeding a family of 6 on that thing then.


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2010)

We don't eat a lot


----------



## spork (Feb 3, 2010)

GB, it might help to think of them as the tough ends of asparagus, more sweetish than bitterish.  Boil them however long you want; they will retain their crunch and fiber.  I mostly use them in stir-fry, and pickle the remainder.

Don't forget to collect some food stories from your coming vacay!


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Spork. And don't you worry, there will be stories and pictures aplenty


----------

